# CBD OIL



## GHOST1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you think that cbd oil that has 2.6% of cbd would help me get better. I think i have depersonalization or adrenal fatigue or even both. I am tired all the time, have problems with my vision and have some sort of mild amnesia. Everything seems like a dream and i dont think rationally as i did before. And i am tired all the time even if i sleep for 11 hours. It was weed induced btw. What do you think?


----------



## lost75 (Nov 23, 2013)

CBD oil from marihuana or hemp? so with THC or almost no THC?


----------



## GHOST1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

almost no thc


----------



## lost75 (Nov 23, 2013)

then it can't be that harmful i think for mental problems

CBD has got many good effects

see

http://www.cannabisinternational.org/about.php

in pie CBD-effects

is probably trial and error whether it's actually good for you or not

water fasting is i think physically healthiest therapy (and possibly also for mental health)


----------



## GHOST1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am trying to gain weight so water fasting is definately not for me, but it will maybe try this cbd oil and see the results.


----------



## lost75 (Nov 23, 2013)

u can gain weight on water fasting btw 

water fasting equals not eating for a period of time (not necessarily eating less overall), that can be 20 or 30 hrs once a week 4 instance


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

How would one get this CBD oil? Is it available here in north america?


----------



## lost75 (Nov 23, 2013)

read this 1st

http://hempethics.weebly.com/industrial-hemp-vs-cannabis.html
http://www.mintpressnews.com/hemp-oil-versus-cbd-oil-whats-the-difference/193962/

not much CBD in hemp seeds or oil made from hemp seeds,

there is CBD (and tiny bit of THC) in hemp buds and THC+CBD in marij. buds

"hemp oil" stands for oil made from hemp seeds

"hemp oil" is also (incorrectly!) used to name oil made from marij. buds/flowers (Simpsons method)

so 2 completely different products!

if you buy something and it has got more than a miniscule amount of THC in it, it's based on marijuana buds (and not hemp which is very low in THC), so will make you high, probably illegal (unless you've got med. cannabis card) and not recommended for DPers anyway i'd think

good article
http://healthyhempoil.com/buy-cannabidiol-guide/

even if it's oil or tincture from hemp buds (and not from marij.) would surprise me it would really help DPers as even the hemp plant has got many terpenoids that can have some psychotic effect i think

just eat nothing for 30 hours and use no modern techn. and your dp will be less


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Someone cured her DP by vaping CBD oil or at least was a major aid in stabilizing mood and relieving anxiety: video


----------

